# Broken outdoor junction box



## blg002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Before I go ahead and replace this junction box I want to make sure I'm going about this correctly and not missing anything.

I have an outdoor junction box that is broken:







The metal bit highlighted here was chipped off so the outlet won't stay back (technical terms):






I picked up a "Master Electrician, Single Gang Outlet Box, With 3 1/2" holes" at the store.

On the inside of the current box 18.3 CU. IN. is printed. Im not sure what that means or if it's important.


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 22, 2014)

cu.in is cubic inches.  You just want to make sure they are the same depth because your GFI wants a deep box.  You may want to reuse your cover but the code now for outdoor receptacles is a cover the is larger, to be able to completely close with a cord plugged into the recpt.


----------



## blg002 (Sep 22, 2014)

beachguy005 said:


> cu.in is cubic inches.  You just want to make sure they are the same depth because your GFI wants a deep box.



Oh i see, it's the volume of the box. I was thinking it had something to do with the wire/the hole for it. Yeah they are the same.



beachguy005 said:


> You may want to reuse your cover but the code now for outdoor receptacles is a cover the is larger, to be able to completely close with a cord plugged into the recpt.



Interesting. I was thinking about replacing with one of these, for mostly aesthetic reasons, but also because it would be a slightly lower profile and I think it sticking out so much now is part of the reason it's currently broken. I assume they wouldn't pass current code.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2014)

more like this


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 23, 2014)

This little project is going to be fun  ...  Also, be very careful about how you rewire the GFCI. I am assuming there is only one ROMEX coming into the box, not two.  If so, reconnect the wires (black to black, white to white) to the LINE end of the GFCI.  Of course, the ground needs to be reconnected too.  I would wrap the side of the GFCI with electrician's tape (one loop is enough) as well.

Enjoy yourself and send pics of the final ...


----------



## blg002 (Sep 26, 2014)

Never done this before but those wires are stiff and it was tough to push back into the box. Maybe to much wire? I also probably didn't do the greatest job tuck the wire back in, im sure you pros have better techniques for it. Should i have cut the pieces of wire that were under the screws off?

You can't see it in the pic but i did wrap the outlet in electrical tape. Didn't get a "to code" cover. Not sure i will, it adds a lot of length to the box and it is a high traffic area so id be worried about it constantly being bumped into. It's also under a porch roof, for what that's worth.

Before pics of the wiring:









The wires:





After:
Top


----------



## blg002 (Sep 26, 2014)

Side




Bottom


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks good from here.


----------

